

Computer Science's 'Sputnik Moment'? - dlitwak
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2011/06/15/computer-sciences-sputnik-moment/remember-the-tech-bust

======
dlitwak
Vivek Wadhwas comments are a bit unfair in my opinion. "Students are flocking
to computer science because they dream of being the next Mark Zuckerberg, not
of saving the world. "

One could argue that social media applications like Twitter and Facebook went
a long way towards facilitating the revolutions in Egypt, Tunisia and the
growing conflicts in Libya/Yemen. No one technology "saves the world"
necessarily, but I think Twitter and Facebook don't deserve to be set aside as
merely "fun."

~~~
lutorm
It's also probably true that no one that works at Facebook started there with
the aim of facilitating regime change in Egypt and Tunisia. So while it seems
that they had the _unforeseen consequence_ of aiding these, I think the idea
that you should start working at Facebook because you want to save the world
is a stretch.

~~~
dlitwak
While facebook and twitter may not be intended to "save" the world you'd have
to be naive to not admit they have definitely changed the world. You have no
idea what the founders intentions were when they started either. To
interconnect people is a noble idea in itself. Aspiring to be the next Mark
Zuckerberg as long as its for the right reasons isn't bad either.

And the idea that you should start working at any company because you want to
save the world is a stretch. You could make this argument for any company that
is not involved in National Defense/Renewable Energy, or some other field that
is so obviously necessary for our future. Enhancing people's quality of life,
even if its not completely necessary to survive, should not be looked down on.

------
pspeter3
I think the economic argument about the shortage of talented tech workers is
well thought out. Salary is a great indication of supply and it's percentage
increase is not much higher than inflation. I'm not sure what the author means
by repairing the industries credibility though.

------
marshray
Uh...Sputnik maybe?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_computer_science>

